# Spiders, in door mirrors how to evict them?



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

as per the title, i now have A spider in each door mirror, 
i have tried 

Wd40 , nope
3 brands of shampoo ,
2 brands of snowfoam
Plain water
squirting apc And citrus apc into the gap,,
AF QD
Glass cleaner, 

and the little "things" dont want to move out, so what Does shift them and stop them coming back, i clean the car, and they are back spinning webs almost before i have finished drying it never mind getting wax on the car


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Dude, really?

Surface bug spray in the crevice.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

ok why didnt i think of that,


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Sometimes we get tunnel vision hey.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

only way I've found is to catch them and put them somewhere else.

I try to get them first thing if they're out... if not, I'll ping their signal line to get them out of their hiding space.

:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Try dangling a small fly within sight of the spider to tempt them out.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

I tried flicking mine off mid journey when he appeared. Somehow he flicked into the back of my car and took a good month of internal cobwebs before I finally found him to evict him.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Some of these replies, intentional or not have me 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Spray some silicone lubricant in the wing mirror housing...

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?NOR2897322&0&cc5_858

... this gets rid of them and they don't like the coating on the surface.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Had this problem for years and have finally accepted: the ONLY way to guarantee no spiders in the wing mirrors is to remove the wing mirrors. All else has failed.:thumb::lol:

Harry


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> only way I've found is to catch them and put them somewhere else.
> 
> I try to get them first thing if they're out... if not, I'll ping their signal line to get them out of their hiding space.
> 
> :thumb:


This is all sounding very scientific, I can picture you calling them out on a Sunday morning at 7am:lol:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I find putting an old sock over the wing mirrors helps, the spiders are still there but you can't see them. You also can't see what's to the side of you but you can't have everything.

The sock thing works well as you can also coordinate the sock to match your car, or during the festive season go for a tasteful christmas sock.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Conkers supposedly keep spiders away - whether they need to be fresh or not i have no idea.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

percymon said:


> Conkers supposedly keep spiders away - whether they need to be fresh or not i have no idea.


fresh spiders, or fresh conkers?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If you're too scared to touch them ask the wife to do it for you.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Had this before, the only solution to set fire to the car I am afraid.


----------



## auditek (Sep 20, 2008)

Hair dryer on full blast !


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

scooobydont said:


> Had this before, the only solution to set fire to the car I am afraid.


Not true. Spiders have adapted. You'll notice a day after the fire, the cobwebs are actually back.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> This is all sounding very scientific, I can picture you calling them out on a Sunday morning at 7am:lol:


5am young man.... 



:thumb:


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Thread of the year this :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

how bout this one


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

percymon said:


> Conkers supposedly keep spiders away - whether they need to be fresh or not i have no idea.


don,t quite know how this would work for door mirrors,but the wife got some conkers a couple of years ago .Put one in the corner of each room in the house seen one small spider in two years


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Blast them out with, Err, a master blaster blower.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

gishy said:


> don,t quite know how this would work for door mirrors,but the wife got some conkers a couple of years ago .Put one in the corner of each room in the house seen one small spider in two years


You hang the conkers off the wing mirror. The noise of the conkers banging on the wing mirror and doors as you drive along will make life unbearable for the spiders and they will move on to a quieter home.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

My Mother’s car was filthier than Ulrika Jonsson in the kinky bedroom Olympics, spiders in the wing mirrors and everything. 

Lemon juice and vinegar sprayed in the mirrors. Let them run about then get your pressure washer up as close as you can and really wash it out. 

Or you could remove the glass.

Alternatively, you could issue them with a section 21.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

fatdazza said:


> You hang the conkers off the wing mirror. The noise of the conkers banging on the wing mirror and doors as you drive along will make life unbearable for the spiders and they will move on to a quieter home.


Talk of your conkers banging away on something will probably get you gagged. Mind you, depending on what you're in to that could be a bonus?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Compo said:


> Thread of the year this :lol::lol::lol:


I just hope there is not any new members on the verge of joining, until they read this thread, and think these guys are all barking:lol::lol:

They are going to be going , imagine what they will suggest if got a rat problem if this is what they do for a small spider:lol::lol:


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> Some of these replies, intentional or not have me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Im with you - they have to be intentional - they are too good. :lol::lol:


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Derekh929 said:


> I just hope there is not any new members on the verge of joining, until they read this thread, and think these guys are all barking:lol::lol:
> 
> They are going to be going , imagine what they will suggest if got a rat problem if this is what they do for a small spider:lol::lol:


ah rats different solution altogether


----------



## Blackbeard's (Nov 1, 2018)

There once was a girl who had a spider in the mirror.
So she sent in a bird in to catch the critter.
But the bird it flapped and wiggled the mirror.
So she sent in a cat to flush out the winger.
But the cat it failed, then wailed, the wee sinner.
So she sent in a dog to scare out the cat.
But the mirror is snapped and well there thats is that.

Sorry, I read the old lady who swallowed a fly as a bed time story to my wee boy earlier so couldn't help but adapt it!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Compo said:


> Thread of the year this :lol::lol::lol:


You'd best hope someone doesn't try evicting it like a spider then!!!:lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Would my wee beastie help ?


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

If you can't find the answer on here try searching the web!


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

I fold a paper napkin/tissue and slide under and around mirror which either gets them packing.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Diluted Jeys Fluid sprayed behind glass works every year for me, doesn't smell to good for a few days though!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Give Paul a ring off Can't Pay We'll Take It Away he'll soon evict them.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Just name him ‘Steve’ and say hello to him every morning; it’s what I used to do on an old Audi 80.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I find the best way is to introduce a female spider (or vice versa depending on gender) Then they can settle down together, she will drive him insane and he will scarper from your wing mirror. Problem solved.

Oh wait damn no, you still have a spider in your wing mirror, or worse she could be pregnant! 

Now i’ve thought about it, don’t do my idea, it won’t work.


----------

